# كتاب مدخل الى سوليدوركس - SolidWorks



## أحمد دعبس (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت لكم كتاب
كتاب مدخل الى سوليدوركس - SolidWorks
تألیف المھندس / عبدالله عبدالرحمن عبدالرحیم





ويتناول الموضوعات الأتية :

مقدمة
الفصل الأول : واجھة المستخدم و إنشاء التخطیط "Sketch" و الرسوم ثنائیة الأبعاد 
الفصل الثاني : إنشاء المجسم Solid Part
الفصل الرابع : اللوحات التنفیذیة Drawing

أتمنى أن ينال اعجابكم

http://www.mediafire.com/?acav1cud2df8hug
*​*
*​*
*


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (21 مارس 2017)

very good . thank you


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (27 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bboumediene (1 أبريل 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed alfar (8 أبريل 2017)

فعلا كتاب ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------

